# Notifications stopped



## BeenBurned

I'm no longer getting email notifications - "New reply to watched thread" for the last several days.

I haven't changed anything in my settings (that I'm aware of) and the threads still give me the option to "unwatch" so my inference is that I'm still watching.

What happened?

Thanks.








ETA: BTW, notifications aren't going to spam folder either.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Yeah me too! Sometimes the notifications go to my spam folder, but even there, there are no notifications either. No biggy for me, just curious is all.


----------



## BeenBurned

makeupbyomar said:


> Yeah me too! Sometimes the notifications go to my spam folder, but even there, there are no notifications either. No biggy for me, just curious is all.


I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## BeenBurned

No advice??????

@Vlad


----------



## Vlad

BeenBurned said:


> No advice??????
> 
> @Vlad



We recently switched to a new mailing system, I am going to look into it as to why it stopped working.


----------



## BeenBurned

Vlad said:


> We recently switched to a new mailing system, I am going to look into it as to why it stopped working.


Thanks. 

FYI, in my case, nothing is going to spam.


----------



## BeenBurned

Vlad said:


> We recently switched to a new mailing system, I am going to look into it as to why it stopped working.


@Vlad 

Have you figured yet out why I'm not getting any notices?


----------



## Vlad

BeenBurned said:


> @Vlad
> 
> Have you figured yet out why I'm not getting any notices?



I dug around in the logs and checked if your email was suppressed for any reason, but couldn't find anything. 

I'll continue digging. Meanwhile, do you have an alternate address you can switch to and see if you get notification emails there? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Vlad said:


> I dug around in the logs and checked if your email was suppressed for any reason, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> I'll continue digging. Meanwhile, do you have an alternate address you can switch to and see if you get notification emails there? Thanks!


Yes, I changed my email. I'll update.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> @Vlad
> 
> Have you figured yet out why I'm not getting any notices?





Vlad said:


> I dug around in the logs and checked if your email was suppressed for any reason, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> I'll continue digging. Meanwhile, do you have an alternate address you can switch to and see if you get notification emails there? Thanks!





BeenBurned said:


> Yes, I changed my email. I'll update.


It seems to be working. I don't use or check that email often so if there's a fix to the original email I used, I'd rather go back to that one. 

Thanks for looking into it, @Vlad. It's odd that others aren't having the same problem.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi @Vlad 

For a couple of days, I did get notifications on the email address I changed to but now, they've stopped on that email too. On the first day, some went to spam and others went to my inbox. But they've stopped completely and not in spam either. 

This is really frustrating. I'm going to change my email back to the original one and hopefully, there'll be a fix.


----------



## whateve

@Vlad 

@BeenBurned is completely locked out. When she changed the email on her account, she didn't get the email asking her to verify it so she couldn't, and now she can't sign in at all.


----------



## Vlad

whateve said:


> @Vlad
> 
> @BeenBurned is completely locked out. When she changed the email on her account, she didn't get the email asking her to verify it so she couldn't, and now she can't sign in at all.



I fixed her account manually.


----------



## BeenBurned

Thank you Vlad for letting me in. Still no emails but I'll leave well enough alone! 

Thanks @whateve for posting!


----------



## paula3boys

I am not getting email notification of when I have received a message to my inbox even though my account is set up to receive one.


----------



## BeenBurned

paula3boys said:


> I am not getting email notification of when I have received a message to my inbox even though my account is set up to receive one.


Nothing has changed for me. I have to manually check for any updates to the subforums in which I'm interested.

Warning: Don't change your email account or you won't be able to get back in. Since there's a verification link sent to your email, you won't get it and will be locked out.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Nothing has changed for me. I have to manually check for any updates to the subforums in which I'm interested.
> 
> Warning: Don't change your email account or you won't be able to get back in. Since there's a verification link sent to your email, you won't get it and will be locked out.


Have you tried going to the threads you are watching, unwatch them and then watch them again, checking the receive notifications box?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Have you tried going to the threads you are watching, unwatch them and then watch them again, checking the receive notifications box?


Yes, it doesn't change anything.


----------



## etoile de mer

BeenBurned said:


> Yes, it doesn't change anything.



How frustrating for you! Have you tried logging out of TPF and logging back in?


----------



## BeenBurned

After nearly 4 months of stopped notifications, changing of emails and passwords, getting locked out completely from the site and having to be manually readmitted, @Vlad spent several hours today (behind the scenes) working to figure out what's going on with my account and by, George, he did it!

My notification emails have been coming in!

Thank you, Vlad!


----------



## Vlad

Glad we worked this out, @BeenBurned 

To those with similar issues of not receiving email notifications, make sure you add *no-reply@purseforum.com* to your address book. This way, your email provider knows that you're expecting emails from this address and they won't block any of our emails from reaching you.


----------



## jellyv

No Notifications appearing here (I don't get them via email).


----------

